# Nick Skelton - so disappointed for him



## madmav (8 August 2012)

He and Big Star have looked like an unstoppable gold-mission machine all week. Tremendous horse. Just one jump down in all those heart-stoppingly difficult rounds. And as he was in the same position on the equally amazing Arko at Athens, I do feel for the man. Really wanted him to get that gold medal. He was quite emotional talking to Claire Balding afterwards.


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

I totally agree, I'm still gutted. I had total confidence he would go clear, hasn't looked like touching a pole all week. Still can't quite believe he rolled one. 

He really deserved that individual medal.


----------



## Tiffany (9 August 2012)

He was so unlucky and I felt for him tonight on TV, he looked gutted  I'm sure he'll bounce back from this disappointment because he's so dedicated and really rates Big Star


----------

